

AppEngine is hiring - phektus
http://googleappengine.blogspot.com/2011/07/wanted-app-engineers.html

======
jjm
By using a totally in-house host of backend servers, db, mapr, language
bindings, apis, and what not...

Q: Will it get increasingly harder to roll new technologies? (I point to how
long it has taken and still on going to get Django, Python, and etc running).

Q: Is the Appengine platform being used for anything other than small internal
products?

I feel like if Google/AppEngine gave us a more agnostic sandboxed (apis) VMs
ala Heroku/DotCloud/BlahBlah/ or even raw (yet limited) boxes such as Ec2 or
Joyent and just let us wire it up to 'BigTable' then it would be a win-win.
Leveraging existing tech, with in-house DB (BigTable) instead of re-writing
the __entire__ stack to the point where apps are not 'compatible'. Yet even
then, I see that a full SQL implementation is in the works...

There just has to be a better way...

~~~
tednaleid
From what I've seen, they haven't been able to even manage the technologies
that they've got now. Python on appengine is still at 2.5, something I voted
to get updated (to at least 2.6) back in 2008.

[http://code.google.com/p/googleappengine/issues/detail?id=75...](http://code.google.com/p/googleappengine/issues/detail?id=757)

776 people have starred the issue (so far). It's now 3 years later (python 2.6
was released 10/1/2008) with no sign of upgrade.

Hopefully some of this new team will be used to support what they've already
launched.

~~~
libria
2.7 is on the roadmap as well as SSL for custom domains.

<http://code.google.com/appengine/docs/roadmap.html>

------
rxin
If every one on the app engine team is in the picture, it is actually a pretty
small team, given the size of Google and the impact of the project.

------
th0ma5
i wish google favored telecommuters more, i'd kill to work on this team!

------
rbanffy
I'm worried with the emphasis on Java over Python (Java is mentioned a good
couple times more than Python on the job posting).

OTOH, this could mean they acknowledge the Java version needs improvements.

~~~
felipemnoa
Why worry about a specific language? Just learn both.

~~~
rbanffy
I already know Java. I just prefer Python ;-)

